# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  110 tramos fluviales de la provincia de Burgos tienen riesgo significativo de inundación

## Jonasino

> La gran mayoría se ubica en la cuenca del Ebro, con 40 áreas de peligro potencial, entre ellas las de Miranda, Frías y Briviesca. En el Duero afectan a Burgos capital, Aranda y Lerma





> Burgos - domingo, 8 de febrero de 2015
> 
> Los mayores siempre dicen que el agua acaba recuperando su sitio. Que por mucho que el hombre se empeñe en construir presas, en dragar los cauces o en construir urbanizaciones en las vegas, al final las crecidas regresan por donde siempre fueron y la naturaleza nos da un toque de atención y de paso una lección de humildad.
> Hace una semana el río Ebro volvió a demostrar que, cuando la lluvia y la nieve quieren, las crecidas mandan sobre lo que se las ponga por delante. Y eso que, en teoría, disponemos de más información que nunca para poder adivinar hasta dónde llegarán las aguas cuando las circunstancias se compliquen.
> Desde hace más de tres años tanto la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro como la del Duero, cuyas cuencas dominan casi a partes iguales el territorio burgalés, disponen de un listado cartografiado de áreas con riesgo potencial significativo de inundación. Y un recuento superficial basta para detectar alrededor de 110 tramos fluviales con peligro medio o alto distribuidos por los cuatro puntos cardinales de la provincia.
> Partiendo de estudios históricos que se remontan a las crecidas de muchos siglos atrás y sumándolos cálculos teóricos y mediciones hidráulicas para establecer las crecidas cíclicas de cada 10, 100 y 500 años las confederaciones establecen riesgos de nivel bajo, medio y alto, que después aplican con colores sobre los mapas fluviales. Y así, el de la provincia de Burgos queda salpicado por más de un centenar de rayas verdes, naranjas y rojas que indica el nivel de riesgo.
> Ojo. «Todo lo colindante con el cauce trae riesgo», advierte Marisa Moreno, jefa de Hidrología y Cauces de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE). Pero dentro de esa peligrosidad hay grados, y las poblaciones afectadas deberían tener mucho más en cuenta lo que las atañe a ellas.
> De hecho, tal y como explica Moreno, los criterios para la clasificación de los tramos incluyen el factor determinante de la exposición y la vulnerabilidad. Es decir, si existen bienes que pueden resultar dañados, y evidentemente en el caso de las poblaciones esto se da con mayor frecuencia que en los tramos que atraviesan zonas no urbanizadas.
> A la primera fase de identificar las áreas con riesgo potencial de inundaciones se pasó, según detallan en la CHE, a la elaboración de mapas con mucho más detalle y precisión. Y a partir de estos surgieron las zonas de riesgo todavía más detalladas que incluso permiten acercarse desde la visión cenital hasta cada localidad y allí calcular la población y los bienes económicos teóricamente afectados por una hipotética riada, partiendo de los censos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística. 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...ivo/inundacion

----------


## Jonasino

> Cada 25 años. La crecida demuestra que algunas recientes y futuras edificaciones están tan cerca de los cauces de los ríos que se verán afectadas por el agu





> Miranda - domingo, 8 de febrero de 2015
> 
> Que Miranda lleve como apellido de Ebro dice mucho. Lo primero, que está construida junto al cauce, y en ocasiones, incluso en lo que antaño fue terreno ocupado por las aguas que los ciudadanos a lo largo de los siglos han ido ganando para sus intereses. Y no solo del Ebro, ya que la localidad tiene otros tres ríos que la rodean, como son el Oroncillo, el Bayas y el Zadorra, en algunos puntos formando penínsulas naturales que poco apoco han sido ocupadas por edificaciones (el ejemplo más evidente es el emplazamiento elegido para el polideportivo). 
> La reciente riada lo demuestra cuando ha ocurrido que el agua del Ebro y de los otros afluentes ha ocupado el espacio que le corresponde, haciendo que el equilibrio entre naturaleza y civilización se rompa en favor de la primera.
> No obstante, las necesidades de crecimiento pasadas, y también las futuras, deben conjugarse con ese complicado equilibrio, y de hecho hay algunas recientes construcciones que a pesar de conocerse la posibilidad de inundación han seguido adelante, aplicando medidas correctoras para minimizar los afectos de las crecidas de los ríos, pero conscientes de que el agua, cada equis años, reclamará su espacio.
> Cierto es también que proyectos ya ejecutados y otros que aún solo están en el papel se han hecho con datos y cálculos erróneos, como ha quedado demostrado ahora y como ha asumido la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro esta pasada semana, explicando que no se había contemplado que la coincidencia de grandes caudales en los ríos Ebro, Bayas y Zadorra genera un efecto tapón de tales dimensiones que el agua se elevó 1,5 metros más de lo que la Confederación tenía estimado en su previsiones.
> Y 1,5 metros no es una desviación de cálculo cualquiera para no tenerla en cuenta de cara a la planificación urbanística futura, e incluso para la ya existente, ya que como se ha podido comprobar los daños ocasionados por este aumento no contemplado de la altura de los ríos son enormes, lo que podría motivar algunas actuaciones tendentes a minimizar los efectos. 
> Un ejemplo claro es el polígono industrial de Ircio, que está en sus primeros años de andadura. Esta zona industrial que ocupa 2,5 millones de metros cuadrados de superficie se vio igualmente afectada por la crecida. El caudal del Ebro, unido al del Bayas y el Zadorra, que desembocan unos cientos de metros aguas arriba, anegó algunas parcelas de la superficie industrial (aún sin ocupar).
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...esgo/inundarse

----------


## NoRegistrado

A ver si así, los habitantes de la Península Ibérica, como bien sabían nuestros ancestros (y si no lo sabían, la selección natural ejercía su ley), ahora entienden que las zonas inundables se inundan.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Miranda - jueves, 12 de febrero de 2015
> 
> Un informe «jugoso». La Confederación asume en un documento remitido al alcalde que la calidad de previsión de los niveles del Ebro fue «deficiente» porque no se tenía constancia de hasta qué punto iba a afectar el tapón del Zadorra
> 
> El Ayuntamiento de Miranda ya ha comenzado a trabajar en la preparación de una demanda judicial contra la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) por responsabilidad patrimonial. Un procedimiento que será «global» y que no solo pedirá responsabilidades por los daños que el desbordamiento del río causó en bienes municipales, sino que representará también a «todos los ciudadanos que se hayan visto afectados». La solicitud se apoyará en datos, y se hará en base a un completo informe que el Consistorio está valorando encargar a un equipo especializado en temas hidrológicos de la Universidad de Burgos. La idea es realizar un contrainforme al documento que la CHE ha enviado argumentando los motivos de la crecida y defendiendo su actuación.
> El informe ratifica las justificaciones que ya dio la semana pasada en Miranda el presidente de la Confederación, acerca de que el efecto  tapón generado por el Bayas y el Zadorra no había sido evaluado con anterioridad a esta riada y, por lo tanto, «no se hizo una buena previsión de niveles porque no se tenía constancia de lo importantes que podían ser los efectos de retención ejercidos por el Zadorra sobre el Ebro». Aun así, se añade que eran «conscientes» de que la sobreelevación del nivel del río era «bastante probable». También se reconoce que la calidad de previsión de los niveles fue «deficiente» (se preveían 5,20 metros de altura y se llegó a 6,95), explicando que éstos no pueden ser calculados por modelos matemáticos sino que se deducen por una tablas de gasto que ese día no eran válidas debido a una interferencia de los afluentes aguas abajo que dificultaba el desagüe.
> La CHE concluye en su informe que, a tenor de estas circunstancias, sus técnicos «no hayan podido identificar y cuantificar hasta la fecha la relevancia de la confluencia de las avenidas del Ebro y el Zadorra», recalcando además que la única avenida similar de la que se tiene constancia desde que existe el Servicio Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH), 1997, es la del 5 de febrero de 2003, época en la que los datos disponibles eran «de peor calidad que los actuales» porque también tenían menos medios para medir los caudales.
> 
> Claves del contrainforme
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia...repara/demanda

----------

